# Looking to buy a single speed mountain bike. Where are they?



## BadBoyRipper (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm looking at picking up a single speed mountain bike as I'm selling my Enduro but I am having a hard time finding companies that sell them. So far I've only found 3. Trek, Specialized and Redline.

Does anyone know of any other brands that sell them?

Thanks in advance.

Brandon


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

If you're looking for complete bikes add Kona Unit, Salsa El Maraichi SS, Niner SIR9 and One 9 RDO, Pivot LES, Surly several models/styles.


----------



## jtbadge (Jan 19, 2015)

Kona Unit seems to be the best deal in a complete bike. Plus you can probably still get a '15 at a discount.


----------



## Uruk-hai (Apr 22, 2004)

Any bike can be a ss. Just pick your favorite and convert it.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Spot makes a cool SS bike. ask your local dealers if they can build you a Soma Juice.

what are you looking for in a bike? single-speed mountain bikes tend to be built as tradtional XC bikes, although there are variations with shorter CS and longer forks. you can also look into building a bike from the frame up, if you have the budget for that or you can transfer parts over from another bike. what's your budget?


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

If it's a second bike, build it up yourself! It's a ton of fun, you get what you want, and it's a good bike to learn on because of the lack of derailleurs.

Find a frame you like (there are several frame-only options) and build from there.


----------



## BadBoyRipper (Jan 28, 2007)

Yeah thanks all. I no nothing about parts to convert to SS. I'm coming from an Enduro and don't mind building something up, but ideally looking to stay under $1000 which would be hard to do I think. I suppose that I could find a nice used hardtail and convert. What does that cost to do, and what parts are needed in order to convert?


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

To convert a HT to SS, you basically just need a tensioner, a rear cog, and some spacers. Pricepoint and other companies sell complete kits that contain everything you need.

Sette Single Speed Conversion Kit | Sette (cogs and spacers)

Sette Single Speed Tensioner | Sette (tensioner)

So for $26, you can convert a bike to SS. This is how I made my first SS -- converting an old HT. Fair warning though: once you ride it, you'll get hooked and find yourself wanting to build a SS with a dedicated SS frame that eliminates the need to run a tensioner!


----------



## jamesbrowndog (Apr 15, 2014)

I recently built up a single speed from a 2012 Highball frame for pretty cheap, using some parts I already had in the garage so that helped with cost:

Santa Cruz Highball Large (spent $350 on)
Cane Creek 110 headset & stem - came with frame
SRAM GXP bottom bracket - came with frame
Shimano XTR brake set incl rotors etc - had in garage
Built up carbon wheels for about $500 using chinese rims and hubs etc from ebay, but you should be able to get a used alloy set for a couple hundred, just be sure to make sure hub width matches the bike
Yess ETR-D tensioner - $60
saddle and seatpost - had in garage, you should be able to get both under $100 used on ebay
Fork - this is where I spent some money, about $350 for a used fox float 32 120mm
Shimano SLX crankset, $100 on Amazon
chain - $25
Race face 32T front ring - $35
Easton handlebar $100
ODI grips $15
single speed cog and spacer set - $40

you can get away without a tensioner if you find a frame with horizontal dropouts. In any case I built mine for less than $1500 and its a pretty damn light carbon build, think it should not be hard for you to build one for $1k if you do some digging on parts.


----------



## BadBoyRipper (Jan 28, 2007)

KevinGT said:


> Fair warning though: once you ride it, you'll get hooked and find yourself wanting to build a SS with a dedicated SS frame that eliminates the need to run a tensioner!


Forgive my ignorance, but why do you have to use a tensioner? Can't you just shorten the chain?


----------



## jamesbrowndog (Apr 15, 2014)

The smallest discrete segments by which you can shorten a chain are often too big of a variance such that it will either be too loose or be too short to run. With a dedicated SS bike you can adjust the distance of the rear to the front such that you can take up the slack, but with a non-dedicated frame you're typically forced to use a tensioner to pick up the little bit of slack you can't get in chain length. That said, its not impossible, have a search for magic gear calculator in this forum and otherwise - I haven't had much luck with them, but others have.


----------



## jbass (Oct 29, 2014)

BadBoyRipper said:


> Yeah thanks all. I no nothing about parts to convert to SS. I'm coming from an Enduro and don't mind building something up, but ideally looking to stay under $1000 which would be hard to do I think. I suppose that I could find a nice used hardtail and convert. What does that cost to do, and what parts are needed in order to convert?


You might be able to find a 2015 Unit for under $1k, especially now that shops are getting the '16s. I got my 2014 Unit for under a grand when the '15s came out.


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

BadBoyRipper said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but why do you have to use a tensioner? Can't you just shorten the chain?


as James said above, shortening the chain will only get you so close. You need something to take up the slack to get chain tension just right. If you don't it will fall off. There are a few ways to do this:

1. Chain tensioner - this looks like a mini derailleur and will work on almost any bike. It doesn't look as "clean" as the other methods but it's the easiest since it doesn't require a specific SS frame.

2. Sliders or rockers - sliding rear dropouts built into the frame and allow the rear wheel to be moved closer or further away from the bottom bracket. The sliders have integrated bolts to lock them in place once they are set.

3. Horizontal dropouts - these are just like they sound: the dropouts are horizontal and allow the wheel to move fore and aft like sliders. However, these rely on the axle tension to keep the wheel in place and usually require bolt-on axles instead of quick releases.

4. Eccentric bottom bracket (EBB) - This adjusts chain tension at the bottom bracket. It's basically a big bottom bracket that contains a smaller one. It rotates to move the crank further away or closer to the wheel.

5. Eccentric hub - same concept as above but at the hub versus the bottom bracket. This can be used on any frame as well, so it's very versatile. I'm not sure why it's not more popular.

6. Luck - Sometimes you get lucky and the chain is perfectly tight for the rear cog you want to run. The problem is if you change cogs, your chain tension will be off. This is also called the "magic gear."


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

i will add that "magic gear" only lasts for so long. you will need to replace chains frequently because it does not take long before the chain stretches enough that it starts falling off your chainring. personal experience.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

KevinGT said:


> 5. Eccentric hub - same concept as above but at the hub versus the bottom bracket. This can be used on any frame as well, so it's very versatile. I'm not sure why it's not more popular.


specifically the White Industries Eno. great hub! made in USA. IMO the best way to convert a vertical drop out frame to SS.


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

Here you go! (Not mine)

Siren John Henry Frame, Fork, Headset, Seatpost - Buy and Sell and Review Mountain Bikes and Accessories


----------



## BadBoyRipper (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks for all the help! I love it. Considering the build option and came across this when poking around:

Ridley Ignite C9 29" Carbon Frameset - 2015

With the use of an Eccentric hub, would this frame work well as a SS?


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

I would really look for a dedicated single speed frame.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

mack_turtle said:


> i will add that "magic gear" only lasts for so long. you will need to replace chains frequently because it does not take long before the chain stretches enough that it starts falling off your chainring. personal experience.


I've been there too and you don't want to go down this road.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

Click Click Boom said:


> I would really look for a dedicated single speed frame.


I agree with Click. You can buy a new Trek for 1,600 and it weighs 20 or 22 lbs. You may be able to find one used on ebay. I know Redline bikes are less than a grand and if you do some shopping, you can find a deal.


----------



## BadBoyRipper (Jan 28, 2007)

This also looks nice. Seems that you can change the rear hanger in the event that you would ever want to add gears as well.

Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## bricke (Jul 23, 2008)

Other brands that has SS:
Soma, Jamis

GT had them in the past, I know the GR Peace 9r and the GT Kashmir 9r (that I own)

Every bike with a BB30 or PF could be easily converted with an eccentric BB for BB30 or PF.


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

I prefer sliders or rockers on my SS bikes. 

I like Vassago's "fast cat" geometry. With the new(er) owners the customer service is top notch.


----------



## CoyoteNW (Oct 27, 2012)

I bought a Kona Unit several years ago and rode it for six months before doing any up grades. I loved it then.
Since then, I've upgraded every part- one piece at a time.
I really LOVE it now! It's my favorite bike, no question. 
It gets you in the door "cheap", under $1,000.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

jamesbrowndog said:


> I recently built up a single speed from a 2012 Highball frame for pretty cheap, using some parts I already had in the garage so that helped with cost:
> 
> Santa Cruz Highball Large (spent $350 on)
> Cane Creek 110 headset & stem - came with frame
> ...


Why are you running a tensioner if you already have the swining dropouts?


----------



## mtbiker040 (Jul 11, 2010)

I was at my LBS inquiring about a SS and they showed me a cool Raleigh with a belt drive:

Raleigh Bicycles - 2015 XXIX

looked pretty cool to me!


----------



## economatic (Apr 18, 2006)

OP: I built up my first SS last December and had a lot of the same questions and preferences you mentioned. I originally went into it wanting fully rigid and not having to build one. In the end, I found a SS frame and fork (not rigid) on Craigslist and built it up to try to save some cash. I really like my build but, 20/20 hindsight, I shouldn't have gone with a used suspension fork as I'm having problems with it now.

My experience/recommendations...


 Seriously consider the Specialized Crave SL or Trek Superfly SS if you're fine with a $1,500 price tag range. There might be others but those two seemed to have some pretty great specs for the money. ASS did a review on the Superfly a few months, which tells me it probably would have been a perfect bike for me.  Also look at the resale value of those two bikes--even if you decide SS isn't for you I bet you could sell the bike after a few months at minimal loss.

 I'd probably go for a frame with sliding dropouts instead of an eccentric BB. EBBs are fine but if you're picky about seat position you'll be adjusting the seat every time you change gears and periodically after the chain stretches a significant amount.

 If building up a frame think if you'll ever need to swap out the fork. In my situation I'm stuck with a 1-1/8'' steerer and the frame is designed for an 80mm fork with G2 offset. If I want to keep the same setup I'm pretty much forced to find something used or spend full retail price.

 If you do a build get a wheelset with a wider rim in case you ever go fully rigid. I originally built up my bike with a set of dirt cheap XC wheels that have 19mm wide rims. They were fine to get started but I recently upgraded to a set of bombproof AM wheels with wider rims to accommodate wider tires. And I can't explain it but I tend to ride more aggressively on my SS than other bikes.  :lol:

Like others here, I've gone SS and haven't looked back. My SS is my go-to bike and only ride my geared bikes when I have to. Less maintenance and more time to just ride and enjoy the trails without fiddling with shifters and derailleurs. I drank so much of the Kool-Aid that I'm seriously thinking about selling one of my two geared bikes to get a second SS for next season.


----------



## jbass (Oct 29, 2014)

CoyoteNW said:


> I bought a Kona Unit several years ago and rode it for six months before doing any up grades. I loved it then.
> Since then, I've upgraded every part- one piece at a time.
> I really LOVE it now! It's my favorite bike, no question.
> It gets you in the door "cheap", under $1,000.


I really think the Unit is worth serious consideration. Stock (except the pedals IMO) the bike is ready to go--it's really dialed in. I rode mine for about 10mos, decided to try a suspension fork on it, and easily swapped one in. Then less than a month later I put the stock rigid P2 from back on and couldn't be happier. Mine is stock except for pedals, grips, rear cog (went with a 20t in the back), and a 2.4 Ardent in the front. The Unit is just crazy good bang for buck, and the frame is a keeper, whatever you end up doing with it.


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

I just picked up a new Surly Karate Monkey SS. Love it. I ride with mostly geared riders, on trail and road, never once have I wanted gears. On a long, sandy, and loose uphill, though I was the first one walking it, two of the three other geared dudes wound up walking too, one on 29+.

I'm not the strongest rider, but singlespeeding certainly doesn't hamper me at all, maybe even helps.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Check Craigslist for that Specialized Crave SL. I recently got one and it has been an absolute blast to ride. There are two here, both under $1100 currently. There was a guy on a local forum selling one for like $750. All I have done to mine is go with a narrower bar and and a set of Stans Arch EX laced to Chris King hubs. And yes, you can set this bike up to be geared if you want.


----------



## jamesbrowndog (Apr 15, 2014)

mtnbikej said:


> Why are you running a tensioner if you already have the swining dropouts?


no dropouts on the highball


----------



## BadBoyRipper (Jan 28, 2007)

CoyoteNW said:


> I bought a Kona Unit several years ago and rode it for six months before doing any up grades. I loved it then.
> Since then, I've upgraded every part- one piece at a time.
> I really LOVE it now! It's my favorite bike, no question.
> It gets you in the door "cheap", under $1,000.


I keep hearing very good things about the Unit. Can you add a squishy fork if you want to? If so, are you limited with a certain type of fork? Any pics of the bike?


----------



## BadBoyRipper (Jan 28, 2007)

mtbiker040 said:


> I was at my LBS inquiring about a SS and they showed me a cool Raleigh with a belt drive:
> 
> Raleigh Bicycles - 2015 XXIX
> 
> looked pretty cool to me!


Yes that does look good. Not sure about the reliability of the belt drive though.


----------



## socaltrailrider (Jul 4, 2007)

I'll have to add that the Kona unit is a good SS bike and a value for the $. I had a 2014 unit that I picked up off of CL almost brand new for $400. Tossed a squish fork on there and rode it for a while. Ended up selling it and now I'm building a Santa Cruz Highball SS bike.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

BadBoyRipper said:


> I keep hearing very good things about the Unit. Can you add a squishy fork if you want to? If so, are you limited with a certain type of fork? Any pics of the bike?


you can put any squish fork on you want... as long as it has a 1 1/8" steerer, but rigid is better. 

here's mine. the pics are from last year, i've made a few changes but you get the idea. my favorite bike to ride.


----------



## jbass (Oct 29, 2014)

BadBoyRipper said:


> I keep hearing very good things about the Unit. Can you add a squishy fork if you want to? If so, are you limited with a certain type of fork? Any pics of the bike?


Here's mine with and without suspension fork. As I mentioned, I bought a 100mm Rockshox Recon Gold TK Solo Air(w/remote lockout) and put it on for about a month, and then went back to rigid. It was cool with the sus fork but I'm just really into the rigid thing, and I think the bike felt and handled better rigid (or, I'm just so used to it that way&#8230. I'll actually be selling the Recon Gold.


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

Here is one of my Vassago's... My favorite Single Speed and I have had a lot of them.


----------

